# Platy Babies



## Lashway (Jul 3, 2008)

One of our platys had literally 50 babies. I actually counted about 60 but it was hard to count. I called Petsmart, Petco and Pet Supplies Plus and none of them want to provide store credit (or anything) for the fish. The reason I was expecting something was because I had read here before that people have gotten store credit for baby fish before. It would be great to get something to put towards food. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Raise the fry to just under adult size and then try a non-chain (locally owned) store. Of the chains Petland is best. It may be really a franchise (and thus locally owned) rather than a mega-corp.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

they dont have to teaid or buy your fry...

so mnay people woudl go topet stors dailey, and uless they have a high volume to grow fry themselves to sell..

even tho ppl take or trade there fish, they are still getting imported fish 

my suggestion is get your self a 5 gallont ank and set it up as a farming tank for the babys then when the babys mature they may trade them now..
pet stors sometimes dont have equipments to raise fry hence why they wont take them...


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Many LFS are willing to take them. Some give out store credit, some don't, though... so it's kind of a hit or miss. Another thing is that any place that will take them will most likely want them to be a little bigger before they want them. I know my LFS wants them to be at least an inch long (not including the tail), because they don't want to have to raise BABY babies, because it takes extra work. 

I would call around to different local stores and see if they will take them for store credit, and if any of them do, get a 5-10 gallon tank to raise them in until they are big enough. 

If all else fails, there is always Craigslist. There are always posts on there for people looking for fish for their kids and stuff... and I've found many people who will take them... some are even willing to pay for them. I've sold a few mollies for $1 a piece (they were good looking fish). Just another possible option.

Good luck!


----------

